# Music Theory Forum ...



## Krummhorn

At last ... after many requests and internal discussions, we have decided to create a new Theory forum area.

We have populated this new area with several related threads that were found related directly to that subject matter.

Enjoy 

Your Talk Classical Team Members


----------



## Bridgetower

Interesting. Hopefully I'll have something to post for this new Theory forum area.


----------



## doyalovi

I have something to share about my theory of music
https://doyalovi.blogspot.com/2020/01/music-is-all-about-listening.html
https://doyalovi.blogspot.com/2020/02/viral-artist-and-virtual-celebrity-in-the-era-of-digitization.html
Please read it and let me know the feedback from you guys


----------



## millionrainbows

Are you promoting yourself? Yes, I think music is about the ear not the eye. I dig Ravi Shankar, Ali Akhbar Khan, Bismillah Kahn, and many others. Are you Moslem or Hindu?


----------



## Barbebleu

millionrainbows said:


> Are you promoting yourself? Yes, I think music is about the ear not the eye. I dig Ravi Shankar, Ali Akhbar Khan, Bismillah Kahn, and many others. Are you Moslem or Hindu?


Interesting that you mention Bismillah Khan. I have a series of Indian Music albums on vinyl that were released by EMI in the late sixties, early seventies called Music from India Series. There were eleven albums in total and the only one I could never find was No. 9 which featured the great Bismillah Khan. It was never released on CD and remains elusive to this day. I live in hope that somebody will save it to MP3 format and stick it on the net.


----------



## Flamme

I know nothing about it but think I will put 2 good use anything I learn.


----------

